# Between the Nipple and the Elbow looking very fishy yesterday!



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

We made a late day short trip to the south side of the nipple yesterday and couldn't keep a line in the water! We only came home with 4 blackfins and 3 skip jacks but we got out there really really late and didn't think we would see so much out there yesterday! We showed up about 4 miles south of the nipple planning on heading towards the Elbow as most reports lately have pointed in that direction. We put lines in the water and and started trolling. It was still a little choppy from the wind but laying down and we very quickly started seeing nice small patches of grass. Then we started seeing the turtles! Lot's and lot's of turles. We saw at least 15 of the largest sea turtles I have ever seen! Then two rods double over and we are hooked up! Lose one and put one in the box, Biggest Skip Jack I have seen before. Lines back in the water and the short right goes ape shit and dumped 3/4 of spool on a 30 W LRSA with about 14 lbs of drag set! Not sure what it was because as soon as we had all the lines cleared and before this fish stopped running it came unpined! Lines back in the water and a couple minutes go by and now we are seeing tuna skying all around us! We start throwing the top water and BOOM hook right up but immediately come undone!!!! Lose one more and they dissapear! After that we caught a couple Blackfin on topwater a couple more skip jacks and a baracuda. We had one more really strong strike that didn;t stick as well and the leader was roughed up about 3 feet up from the hook so I figured that one was a bill of some sort. The water color was greenish blue but very clear considering. In a lot of years fishing the nipple and out to the floaters this was as fishy of a day on the water as I have seen in a long while and I wished we had gotten out there at 6am and been more preppared. This was sort of a last minute half day go play day that could've been much much better had we been on our A game! If your debating heading out that way GO!!!! FYI most strikes were on either naked ballyhoo or fake ballyhoo behind a chugger head.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Good report. Sounds like you had some action.


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

What no pics?


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

No time for pics yesterday and like I said we really didn't expect to see it like that out there yesterday. But your right Paul we should've done a better job with pics


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

just bustin your balls, if you had taken pics im sure you would have sent them to me already. lol


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Mount the GoPro and use the remote, that what we do.
Great report minus the pics.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

I am running out to the Nipple Wednesday for a day trip. Sounds like the 3/4 spool dump was a wahoo. What were you dragging and what speed were you running? Was the grass matted or scattered and annoying? 

We are going to work hard for the Mahi and the Who!! Any tips you can give me, I will appreciate it very much.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

bquared said:


> I am running out to the Nipple Wednesday for a day trip. Sounds like the 3/4 spool dump was a wahoo. What were you dragging and what speed were you running? Was the grass matted or scattered and annoying?
> 
> We are going to work hard for the Mahi and the Who!! Any tips you can give me, I will appreciate it very much.



Hopefully I'll be there too..!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

May try to get out there too if I can't round up a crew so if u see a old hydra sport give me a shout or if I am sinking scoop me up haha


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ryan you are welcome to go with us.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

cody&ryand said:


> May try to get out there too if I can't round up a crew so if u see a old hydra sport give me a shout or if I am sinking scoop me up haha


Ryan went out Wednesday hooked a white for a while near the elbow and a triple Bonita big Bonita 3 of us with 5 lines out and that was interesting. Water was pastel to cobalt blue. Fun trip. Nothing to talk about as far as fish. Uncle R. RTR.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> Ryan you are welcome to go with us.


I would be more then happy to go with you Mr keith just shoot me a call/text and let me know what all I need to bring and how much $$$ for fuel


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Ryan went out Wednesday hooked a white for a while near the elbow and a triple Bonita big Bonita 3 of us with 5 lines out and that was interesting. Water was pastel to cobalt blue. Fun trip. Nothing to talk about as far as fish. Uncle R. RTR.


Nothing wrong with that I know it is a rush when hook those billfish I just need to hook a dumb one that will let me get him to the boat haha did you fish your boat


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to get out there too but most all of my crew is out of town.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be out there Thursday and Friday if anyone's out there give me a shout


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes it smells fishy betwixt the Elbow and the Knee!!! Ha!!

Keep the reports coming, can't wait to get back out there next weather window.
Finally have a boat with the safe range, now need to build the skills.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Paul I am putting together a trip to Venice hopefully before the shrimp boat season is over if you want me to put you in the loop let me know.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

No go for us Wednesday. My son got called in to work.


----------



## Tuna Whistle (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks for the great report. Headed out in 5 hours to the same area. The currents look great. We will be looking for the weed line north of the Nip. Hope I have some productive info to share late tonight after weight-in's or early friday. Glad to finally be posting!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

It's all part of the learning curve! Getting bit is 3/4s of the battle!


----------

